# Waterprof camera



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Who make a decent one ? That won't brake the bank 
.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Canon D20 or 30... I had my D10 for years and takes great video/pics.. around 300$


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

I have an olympus that i use when i fish, like it. paid like $100, here is a pic with it


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

its the x560 wp, checked it out on e-bay $65, not bad


----------



## detnight (Jan 31, 2012)

*olympus TG3*

I have taken my TG3 diving and taken 1080p movies and pictures. The TG3 has been replaced with the TG4(299.00). I own 3 canon DSLRs but that little Olympus is a great camera to carry everyday. Olympus also has a TG-860(199.00) both have WiFi.


----------

